# Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 unter Vista funzt nicht



## FatalMistake (14. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend!
ich hab meiner mutter auf ihren Rechner mit Windows Vista Home Premium das doch schon ein bisschen in die jahre gekommene RCT3 installiert. alles perfekt. dann will sie es starten, kommt eine Fehlermeldung und das game startet nicht.

Was mich eigentlich wieder wundert, dass das RCT2, welches ja doch ein bisschen älter is, tadellos läuft 

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das RCT3 zum laufen kriege?

mfg


----------



## midnight (15. Januar 2010)

RCT3 is 3D, was hat sie denn für eine Grafikkarte?

so far


----------



## FatalMistake (15. Januar 2010)

Die Graka is ne HD4650, CPU ein Core 2 Duo T6400, 4GB RAM...


----------



## midnight (15. Januar 2010)

Also ein Laptop, hm. Schomal die Treiber aktualisiert?

so far


----------



## Mano' (10. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn hier länger nichts war:

Das Spiel läuft auf jeden Fall unter Vista, daran liegt's nicht !
Ich würde auch empfehlen die Treiber zu aktualisieren und dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Azuroz (16. Februar 2010)

@FatalMistake

Klappt es denn mitlerweile?


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Februar 2010)

nein da ich nicht weiß woher ich aktuelle Treiber für meine Grafikkarte bekomme...vorallem für Notebooks is das ja nicht so einfach...
mfg


----------



## midnight (16. Februar 2010)

Was für eine Grafikkarte ist denn da drin?

so far


----------



## FatalMistake (17. Februar 2010)

AMD HD 4650 mit 1GB speicher. wäre auch oben weiter gestanden...


----------



## Low (17. Februar 2010)

Starte mal als Admin und Kompatiblität XP...


----------

